# Aluminum trailer thoughts



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know there was a previous post about this but I figured Id bring it back up to see if there is any new input.

I'm thinking about splurging on a new aluminum trailer in the near future but am concerned about durability. The main reason i'm considering this is because 14-16' trailers get to be a handful for most half tons. I think if I go smaller I'll be disapointed with space issues. I'm looking most closely at featherlites right now.

This will mostly be getting towed with a '10 F150 with the 5.4 and a little with a '98 chev with 350.

Ive heard talk of aluminum welds not holding up to a lot of rough terrain use and it would be a shame to spend that much money on a trailer to have it fall apart if used in frozen plowed fields and a lot of gravel roads.

Anyone have input or experience with this?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

If you have a featherlite dealer around go check out the cargo express trailers they carry, steel frame and the rest is aluminum. They are lite and priced right. I bought one last year and love it!


----------



## richrob (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm also considering an all aluminum for easier pullling with my ATV, but concerned with durability. Anyone have any experience with this? - Rich


----------



## snowgooselouie (Jun 14, 2009)

I owned a 6'7" wide x 14' long featherlite enclosed for 5 yrs and hauled it up to sask. 2 times a year and on many other trips, and I would never own anything else. I did all my pulling with that trailer with a 2001 chevy half ton with a 5.3, and it never had a problem, it pulled it great. I only sold that trailer to get a 8.5 x 20' car hauler featherlite and love it too, I just have a bigger truck to pull it with. If you want to talk durability, look a Foiles, hes had a featherlite for many years and im sure he puts more miles on that trailer over rough roads than most anyone.


----------



## just fowlin around (Jul 17, 2010)

I just ordered a R and R 7 by 14 v-nose aluminum trailer 16 inch on center floor and wall framing with 2inch risers to keep the back from dragging driving in and out of fields. I feel confident in my decision having researched many brands ,sizes ,single or tandem steel or aluminum . I went large and tandem providing ample room for ATV and small trailer to shuttle out decoys when conditions wont allow a trailer in a farmers field. the tandem axle provides less bounce in fields increased safety on long trips and more weight can be safely towed.Ninety % road 10% fields, just take it easy in the fields, use 4 by 4 low its less strain on your tranny, taking it slow will save you time in the long run,no cowboy operaters here. Steel or aluminum they both break, aluminum does not rust and lighter even with beefed up framing. Talked to a manitoba outfitter who was welled pleased with his R & R trailer he purchased . the R& R trailers weigh more than other aluminum brands they use more metal means a more solid trailer plus factory direct pricing a huge savings plus you design your trailer with a factory rep directly. I live by lake michigan near Kewaunee WI and i am going to Saskatchewan and North Dakota with my 16 year old son who is a waterfowl fanatic hopefully will be able to show some pictures of successful days in the field. Hope this helps, good luck from just fowlin around .


----------

